
Baidu made a smart cat shelter that uses AI to tell cats and dogs apart - pseudolus
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/11/18220606/baidu-smart-cat-shelter-ai-facial-recognition-dogs
======
new_guy
Meanwhile the Russians used a cat flap[0]

[0] [https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/fact-or-
fiction-n...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/fact-or-fiction-nasa-
spen/)

